#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Гатха Хуэй-нена

## До

Гатха Шэньсю (神秀) (+ перевод Абаева // Маслова).
身是菩提樹 Тело есть древо просветления-бодхи, // Тело наше — это древо Бодхи
心如明鏡臺 А сознание подобно светлому зерцалу на подставке. // Сердце подобно подставке для ясного зерцала.
時時勤佛拭 Мы должны прилежно трудиться, непрестанно вытирая его, // Час за часом мы тщательно протираем его,
莫使有塵埃 Чтобы на нем не было пыли и грязи! // Не оставляя ни мельчайшей пылинки.

Ответная гатха Хуэйнена (慧能)
菩提本無樹 Просветление-бодхи изначально не имеет древа, // Изначальное бодхи — отнюдь не дерево,
明鏡亦無臺 А светлое зерцало не имеет подставки. // У пресветлого зерцала нет подставки.
佛性常清淨  Коли природа Будды всегда совершенно чиста, // 本來無一物 Изначально не существовало никаких вещей,
何處有塵埃 То где на ней может быть пыль?! // Так откуда же взяться пыли? (何處惹塵埃)
Вторая его гатха:
心是菩提樹 Само сознание есть древо бодхи,
身為明鏡臺 А тело есть светлое зерцало с подставкой.
明鏡本清淨 Светлое зерцало изначально чисто,
何處染塵埃 Где же на нем будет грязь и пыль?

Немного раскраски:  
神秀:　　身是菩提樹　心如明鏡臺　　時時勤佛拭　莫使有塵埃
慧能:　　　菩提本無樹 　明鏡亦無臺　　佛性常清淨 　何處有塵埃
慧能:　　心是菩提樹 　身為明鏡臺　　明鏡本清淨 　何處染塵埃

身 - тело; 是 - есть
心 - сознание; 如 - подобно
菩提 - бодхи (просветление)
菩提樹 - дерево бодхи. дерево = 樹
明鏡臺 - ясного/блестящего зеркала подставка, где
подставка = 臺 - стол/плита, плоскость, поддержка, место. (А не только подставка. Тоесть может имется ввиду зеркало как предмет по отношения к зеркалу как функции = отражательной способности.)
無 - без; 亦 - так-же
本 - корень, ствол, основа, источник, изначальный.
為 - есть, для, по причине, поддерживает, быть, становится.

Как видим Хуэйнен не просто перефразирует "есть" на "нет" и переставляет местами утверждения, а вставляет всякие слова типа "изначально", "поддерживает". 

身為明鏡臺 _А тело есть светлое зерцало с подставкой_.
Тут пропущено 為. Было у Шэнсю "тело есть (是) дерево бодхи (身是菩提樹), сознание подобно подставке блестящего зеркала (心如明鏡臺)". Хуэйнен пишет "сознание есть дерево бодхи (心是菩提樹), тело 為 подставке блестящего зеркала (身為明鏡臺)". Не есть (是), а 為 (поддерживает?). Хоть у 為 тоже есть значение "есть", но слово "есть" уже использовалось как 是, и Хуэйненом выбрано другое слово, имеющее так-же значение "поддерживает". Что не отражено в переводе.

菩提本無樹 _Просветление-бодхи изначально не имеет древа, // Изначальное бодхи — отнюдь не дерево_,
Изначально (本) может так-же значить "в основе". Тогда становится "бодхи в основе не имеет древа". Или можно сказать бодхи _по сути_ не имеет дерева? Бодхи не имеет отношения к древу?

明鏡亦無臺 _Блестящее зеркало так-же не имеет подставки_ (поверхности?, поддержки?, места?).

----------


## Ersh

本 никак не может значить "_ в_ основе"

為 -  для, по причине, поддерживать, становиться. Это предлог вообще-то.

明鏡亦無臺  - да, "...так же не имеет...."

----------


## До

本 [běn] basis, origin; volume (book);
>本 №běn* n. ①root/stem of plant ②foundation ③capital ④book ⑤edition ◆attr./b.f. ①this >běnxiаo ②original >běnlбi ③(one's) native place ④current ◆cov. according to ◆m. (for books/periodicals/files/etc.)

本 běn adj. this
　　	As a demonstrative adjective 'this', 本 běn is somewhat like 这 zhи.
　　	The concept of rootedness is implied, in terms of relation to the 	speaker, a specific location or time, etc:
　　		本乡本土 native soil; home village
　　		本月 this month
本 běn adv. originally
　　	As an adverb, the same as 本来 běnlбi, but more formal or bookish.

本 běn n. root; basis; foundation





> 本 никак не может значить "_ в_ основе"


 Я конечно имел ввиду не что "в" часть значения 本, а что при спряжении с остальными членами получается "в основе". Т.е. 菩提本無樹 "бодхи основа/основание/корень не-имеет дерева", если сказать связанно, то получается "основа бодхи без древа" или "в основе бодхи не имеет древа". Интересно, что у Абаева "изначально" относится к неимению (_изначально не имеет_), а у Маслова к бодхи (_изначальное бодхи_).

----------


## Ersh

Не "основа не имеет дерева" а "основа-не-дерево". "Корень бодхи - не дерево"

----------


## До

Ниче не понял.

----------


## До

Приведенная гатха Шэнсю (взятая с CBETA) немного странная:
身是菩提樹 心如明鏡臺 時時勤佛拭 莫使有塵埃
Поэтому я сделал поиск и нашел другой вариант:
身是菩提樹 心如明鏡臺 時時勤拂拭 莫使有塵埃
И еще:
身是菩提樹 心如明鏡臺 時時勤拂拭 勿使惹塵埃
Последние два в принципе одинаковые так как 勿 и 莫 оба отрицания. Еще:
身是菩提樹 心如明鏡台 時時勤拂拭  莫使有塵埃

По просьбам телезрителей древне-китайское зеркало эпохи Тан:





> All Chinese mirrors have one shiny reflective side and a decorative side. A knob at the center of the decorative side allows a rope to be tied as a handle. ... As a practical tool for reflection, the Chinese mirror needs polishing after some period of use.


Насчет подставки 臺.



> 臺 [台臺]
> [note:] Originally 台 and 臺 are two distinct characters, but in modern simplifications the former is used for the latter. Here we give only the meanings for the original 臺 form. For 台 meanings, please refer to that character. A tower, calyx, stand, pedestal. 
> - A shelf. 
> - High flat land, mountain, plateau. 
> - A viewing station located in a high place; terrace, pavilion. 
> - A government office; a central office. A suffix in many agency names, identifiable only by preceeding terminology. 
> - A term of respectful address to others.





> 臺(S台) [tбi] platform, table; 臺灣 Taiwan
> >臺[台] №tбi n. ①platform; stage; terrace ②stand; support ③station ④short for Taiwan ◆m. (for performances/engines/etc.)


Кроме ②подставки, основные значения - ①платформа, стол, терраса, полка, плато, плоскогорье, место - тоесть все значения горизонтальной _плоскости_. Так что может имеется ввиду не подставка (типа ножки), а _плита самого зеркала_ во время его полировки. Так что в гатхе Шэнсюя это можно означать как _всю_ поверхность зеркала для полировки (типа не участок), так и само зеркало как предмет (основу зеркальной поверхности/способности  :Smilie:  ). Обычное толкование сознания как [деревянной] подставки под бронзовое зеркало очень странно, особенно с учетом, что нужно это зеркало полировать, (а не подставку ведь).

----------


## Спокойный

До1, получается, что перевести нужно не

А сознание подобно светлому зерцалу на подставке. 

,а

А сознание подобно отражающей поверхности зеркала

Так?
А что тогда там с ответами Хуэй Нэна получается?

----------


## Спокойный

Кстати, к вопросу о том, к чему там относится отрицание.
На английском в разных переводах суть всё равно такая - 

There is no Bodhi-tree,
Nor stand of a mirror bright.
Since all is Void,
Where can the dust alight?

Т.е. просто-напросто НЕТ ни дерева, ни подставки.

----------


## Ersh

> Так что в гатхе Шэнсюя это можно означать как всю поверхность зеркала для полировки (типа не участок), так и само зеркало как предмет (основу зеркальной поверхности/способности  ).


Нет. Такого в китайском языке быть не может. Не надо путать синонимы в русском, английском языке и в китайском. Если китаец говорит полируем зеркало - то он говорит полируем зеркало.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До1
> 
> Так что в гатхе Шэнсюя это можно означать как всю поверхность зеркала для полировки (типа не участок), так и само зеркало как предмет (основу зеркальной поверхности/способности ).
> 
> 
>  Нет. Такого в китайском языке быть не может. Не надо путать синонимы в русском, английском языке и в китайском. Если китаец говорит полируем зеркало - то он говорит полируем зеркало.


Причем здесь "полируем зеркало" Ерш? Где ты это увидел? А в русском языке если я говорю "полируем зеркало", я имею ввиду не зеркало что-ли? Пожалуйста, если нет времени вдумываться в то, что я пишу - не отвечай. Если не можешь сформулировать мысль - не отвечай. Получается только хуже.

Речь идет о фразе: 心如明鏡臺
Маслов пишет: _Сердце подобно подставке для ясного зерцала._ В этом случае полировать мы должны _подставку_, правильно? Ведь если сознание подобно _подставке_. Что еще полируется как не сознание?
Абаев пишет: _А сознание подобно светлому зерцалу на подставке_. Хорошо, полируем зерцало, но что такое _подставка_? Дерево бодхи?

Остаток гатхи Шэньсю про полировку:
時時勤拂拭 _Мы должны прилежно трудиться, непрестанно вытирая его, // Час за часом мы тщательно протираем его_,
時 shн n. ①time (when) ②〈lg.〉 tense ③Surname ◆b.f. ①period; season ②hour; o'clock ③opportunity; chance ④current; present ◆adv. now and then; occasionally; from time to time ◆cons. ∼ A ∼ B sometimes A, sometimes B
時 + 時
= 時時 №shнshн r.f. often; constantly
勤 qнn s.v. ①diligent; hardworking ②solicitous ③frequent; regular; constant ◆b.f. service; attendance
拂 ⁸fъ v. ①stroke; touch lightly ②whisk; flick ③go against (sb.'s wishes); defy
+ 拭 [shм] wipe, rub; 拂拭 fъshм dust, wipe away
= 拂拭 fъshм v. whisk/wipe off/clean

Получилось: *Постоянно упорно протирать.*
Без всяких "зеркало", "с него", "мы должны". Но, если спрягать эту фразу с остальным/предыдущим текстом, то тогда приходится добавить "_мы_" или "_мы должны_", ктож еще-то, "_с него_" или "_с зеркала_", откуда же ещё, большеж неоткуда.

莫使有塵埃 _Чтобы на нем не было пыли и грязи! // Не оставляя ни мельчайшей пылинки._
莫 mт adv. no, not; don't; nothing
使 shǐ v. ①send (as envoy) ②have sb. do sth. ③use; employ; apply ④make; cause; enable ◆b.f. envoy ◆conj. if
有 №yǒu* v. ①have; possess ②be; exist
有 [yǒu] have; there is; 有 yǒu v. have; there is, there are
有 yтu 〈wr.〉 adv. also 
塵 chйn b.f. ①dust; dirt ②this world - грязь
+ 埃 āi b.f. dust ◆m. angstrom ◆ab. - пыль
= 塵埃 chйn'āi n. dust = _пыль_. (Почему комбинация _грязь+пыль_ стала просто _пылью_? Наверно потому, что бывает просто пыль не являющаяся грязью.)

Получается что-то вроде: *небыло причины/что-бы была грязепыль*.

----------


## До

> Кстати, к вопросу о том, к чему там относится отрицание.
> На английском в разных переводах суть всё равно такая - 
> 
> There is no Bodhi-tree,
> Nor stand of a mirror bright.
> Since all is Void,
> Where can the dust alight?
> 
> Т.е. просто-напросто НЕТ ни дерева, ни подставки.


Ну это вобще отсебятина, кто автор? Вот тебе другая цитата:



> (_John R. McRae_'s translation. Знаменитый автор книги _Northern School_.)
> 
> Shenxiu:
> 
> "The body is the bodhi tree.
> The mind is like a bright mirror's stand.
> At all times we must strive to polish it
> and must not let dust collect
>  ( 身是菩提樹 / 心如明鏡台 / 時時勤拂拭 / 莫使有塵埃 );"
> ...

----------


## Ersh

До, то, что я увидел - я прочел в твоем посте.



> Так что в гатхе Шэнсюя это можно означать как всю поверхность зеркала для полировки (типа не участок), так и само зеркало как предмет (основу зеркальной поверхности/способности ).


心如明鏡臺 

Поскольку тут опущена  的 или 之,  то можно понять и так и так.
Я склоняюсь к Масловскому варианту, так как мне кажется, что в абаевском случае должно быть так написано 心如明鏡下(的)臺. Фиг его знает что они там опускали. Может и 下 опустили.

----------


## До

> До, то, что я увидел - я прочел в твоем посте.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Так что в гатхе Шэнсюя это можно означать как всю поверхность зеркала для полировки (типа не участок), так и само зеркало как предмет (основу зеркальной поверхности/способности ).


 Ersh, ей-богу не понимаю о чем речь.



> Я склоняюсь к Масловскому варианту


Мне интересно не сделать однозначный перевод и свести к одной фразе. А раскрыть смыслы (игру смыслов). Естественно эти смыслы должны _быть_ возможны. Фантазировать незачем, но есть идеи. К масловскому варианту не знаю как можно сколняться если в нем выходит, что полировать нужно подставку? Я пытался показать возможность третего чтения (кроме "подставки зеркала", и "зеркала с подставкой"), что может быть имеется ввиду "плита/поверхность зеркала" (в противовес зеркальной поверхности/функции зеркальности). Ну если оно не прокатывает, то не прокатывает, хотя опровержения небыло. Из двух я сколняюсь к абаевскому "зеркалу с подставкой", только непонятно чего метафора "подставка". (Да и разве полируется зеркало на подставке? Хотя протираться от пыли, конечно может как угодно.)

----------


## Neroli

> По просьбам телезрителей древне-китайское зеркало эпохи Тан:


А что оно такое страшное? 
Природа ума такое?

----------


## Толя

Нероли, спасибо за шутку. Смеялсо  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

В китайском языке слово, на которое делается смысловой акцент ставится в начале предложения. Соответственно, все остальное идет к нему определениями и дополнениями. Так что полируют ум-сердце, а не подставку.

----------


## До

Оно древнее, тыща лет ему, заржавело, окислилось. А должно быть блестящим. Из современных аналогий чистки - как солдат натирает пряху, или корабельный колокол.

----------


## До

> В китайском языке слово, на которое делается смысловой акцент ставится в начале предложения. Соответственно, все остальное идет к нему определениями и дополнениями. Так что полируют ум-сердце, а не подставку.


 Так ясно дело!

ps. Я так понял, что это и есть topic-comment фича topic-prominent языков. Извиняюсь, читал по английски.

----------


## Мошэ

> 本 никак не может значить "_ в_ основе"
> 
> 為 -  для, по причине, поддерживать, становиться. Это предлог вообще-то.


Вы говорите о современном китайском, а тут средневековье всё же.

----------


## Ersh

> Вы говорите о современном китайском, а тут средневековье всё же.


Согласен :Confused: 
Поэтому-то так много вариантов перевода...

----------

